# The SureFire A2 Thread Index



## Daniel_sk (Jun 3, 2008)

​
This is thread should serve as an index of all the SF A2 Aviator related threads on CPF. The original thread was started by Bawko, but it seems he doesn't plan to return to CPF anytime soon and the old thread is getting outdated. I'll continue where he stopped. 

Please send any thread links related to the SF A2 Aviator and I'll keep updating this index. (the new links will be marked with "*New*")

General A2 Aviator Information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Surefire A2 - More than a collection of numbers
The SF A2 - Part 2 (Continuation of the above thread)
A2: greenLED's comparison of LED colors
Dim A2 Incandescent Mode
A2 improvement or is mine just defective?
Surefire A2 Owners - What's your bulb life?
How shock-proof is the SF A2? 
Old Style A2 (Comparison of different A2 body styles)
Poll: What A2 LED colors do you have?
Surefire A2 Photo - A thing of beauty and wonder!
A2 Aviator Pictures


Surefire A2 Reviews
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Surefire A2 - More than a collection of numbers (The ultimate A2 review)
Surefire A2 Aviator review (Mr. Carrot's review)
I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert
Surefire A2 - A pretty nice house inspection light
The A2 Stinks. (Not-so-glowing A2 Review)
Flashlightreviews.com Surefire A2 Review  (link no longer working, archive.org version)
Outdoor Magazine's A2 Review (link no longer working, here is an archived version)
Yet another A2 Review
It's a disease, I tell you! A horrible disease!
The A2 Aviator - Do I want one?
Surefire A2 or L2? (Comparison)
Surefire U2 or A2 Aviator? (Comparison)
U2/Gladius/A2 for Hiking (Comparison)
To A2 or not to A2????
Why is the A2 so popular?
A2 outdoor beamshots compared with other lights
A2 review - Sean's Flashlight site (external link)

Surefire A2 Product/Sales Information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Surefire's A2 Aviator Page (external link, link no longer working - archive.org version)
Willie Hunt's incandescent regulators (The heart of the A2!) (external link) 


Rechargeable Batteries and the Surefire A2 Aviator
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Warning about overdriven LED's in the A2 (Rechargeable A2 Problems)
Definitive A2 Protected R123 Thread
Rechargeable A2?
LiFePO4 and the A2 Aviator?


Surefire A2 Technical and Modding Information
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Homemade Surefire A2 Aviator LED rings (2nd Run)
A2 Tune Up Thread (Customize your A2!)
Dummy reference guide to SF A2 modding with MJ led (or 35k 5mm) leds
A2 Starting Current Graph
Surefire A2 findings
Surefire A2 Runtime Data, for LED-only use, 3 different colors compared
Surefire A2 Runtime Tests - Light Output runtimes of various batteries compared!
A2 Lanyard Removal 
My Orange SureFire A2 Thread 
SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted 
Fivemega's Strion conversion kit for Surefire A2 
Surefire A2 Aviator meets Seoul SSC P4 *This may offend Incandescent A2 enthusiasts* 
A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring) 
The Great A2 Bulb Shimmer Debate 
A2 Regulation Cutoff
Tad Customs Bi-Pin adapter

Misc
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Surefire A2 Aviator Fan checking in 
Purple Surefire A2

Surefire A2 Aviator Accessories
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Horizontal Leather Holsters for the A2


Aviatrix Mods for the Surefire A2 Aviator
(_only for historical reference - the Aviatrix project was never really finished)_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Announcing: The Aviatrix! Fantastic new modification for Surefire A2 Aviators!
Aviatrix Update - All buyers and interested members please read!
Aviatrix and Glowfob production schedule and updates
Surefire A2 Add-on... Would you buy it? (Pre-Aviatrix Concept Thread)
THE AVIATRIX (js's Aviatrix Review)
Lips' Flashlight-Forums and CPF Aviatrix reviews!
Luigi's Aviatrix Review on EDC Forums
My Aviatrix has arrived! (Review)
Aviatrix Output Measurements and Beamshots


Last update: December 23, 2020


----------



## greenLED (Jun 3, 2008)

Very cool, Daniel - subscribed!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2008)

Excellent, Daniel - I've added this to the "Threads of Interest" sticky.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 3, 2008)

Koala's brand new "A2 Onion Ring" thread.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 3, 2008)

Just added (section _Surefire A2 Technical and Modding Information_). Thanks.
I think I'll make a new section for "Onion rings" later.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeow, thanks!


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pretty neat information. Thanks for compiling. I still want to get an A2 even though it's a relatively old tech flashlight compare to what we have available today.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 3, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> Pretty neat information. Thanks for compiling. I still want to get an A2 even though it's a relatively old tech flashlight compare to what we have available today.


Old tech? Oh, man!! Don't let JS catch you saying that... :duck:


----------



## werdnawee (Jun 3, 2008)

Because of all the A2 threads I have been looking at in the last 2 weeks ONLY!!!,

I now have the following items that are in the post and coming to me soon (and I have NEVER even touched/seen in person an A2 before)- 

A2 with white LEDs
A2 with red LEDs
Lumenfactory A2 unfrosted bulb

And will be purchasing 1-2 A2 frosted from Lighthound today!!!

THANKS FOR ALL THE CONSOLIDATED LINKS GUYS!!! :thumbsup:

Btw, I have a question regarding the Aviatrix Mods. Will PM a couple of people shortly.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gunnerboy (Jun 3, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Old tech? Oh, man!! Don't let JS catch you saying that... :duck:




..or Willie Hunt!


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL. GreenLED, you left out the key word "relative". In comparison to what's available out in the market, it's leaning a little towards the lower tech side, no? It's still a great light to have nonetheless.

Edit: uh-oh, sounds like I'm going to get schooled.



greenLED said:


> Old tech? Oh, man!! Don't let JS catch you saying that... :duck:


----------



## JNewell (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, in fairness, here's a quote straight from the horse's mouth (or, both sides of the horse's mouth) - the 2008 catalog:



> _The Aviator, which provides two beam patterns at two separate __output levels, is SureFire’s simpler, lower-tech solution._​
> 
> _Not that the Aviator is low-tech—it is, after all, SureFire’s only flashlight to feature __a digitally regulated incandescent lamp._​


 
:thinking:



greenLED said:


> Old tech? Oh, man!! Don't let JS catch you saying that... :duck:


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah, I should have dug into the SF catalog and get that information. 

I had the A2 before, but sold it awhile back and now I kind of miss it ... reading these threads definitely doesn't help. 



JNewell said:


> Well, in fairness, here's a quote straight from the horse's mouth (or, both sides of the horse's mouth) - the 2008 catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> :thinking:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Old tech? Oh, man!! Don't let JS catch you saying that... :duck:


yeah if you havent read those reviews you are in for some informing. i read it twice just to soak it all in and i couldnt stop smiling!!!:nana:


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 4, 2008)

I actually read js' review a few weeks ago ... I even bookmarked it. It's probably the reason why it triggered me to want to rebuy an A2.



climberkid said:


> yeah if you havent read those reviews you are in for some informing. i read it twice just to soak it all in and i couldnt stop smiling!!!:nana:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah, im going to get one for sure. i just have to wait. i blew my months expendable budget this week on new lights...but im not dissapointed!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 5, 2008)

I got a mint 4 flats on the way with a new Strion Kit!
Now I need to find really bright 5mm led's. Pure white and smooth........

Everyone in line for Koala's dumb ring will be in the market to buy themselves some loose 5mm's. I know smjled are good ones and some are on their way from the Shoppe. There comes to mind 2 others that are good too but I can't remember the names, one is snow but that's a nickname and I don't know where to get it either(Peak only?). But the ones I remember are all older led's what are the newer options and where do I get them?

GS led's are new and bright but AFAIK they are way too blue for my tastes.

I only need 3!


----------



## js (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL! Hey guys, you can call the A2 old tech (relatively), because in a way, it's definitely true: an incan lamp with nicha 5 mm LED's. Not cutting edge illumination sources.

However . . . the Willie Hunt LVR3L and the A2/L2/L1 LOTC and the build quality/components of the A2 aren't old tech, even relatively. Still pretty amazing even by the standards of todays newest LED lights. This is why the exact same tail cap is used for the L1 Cree, for example.

Just some thoughts . . .

(and thanks for the kind words! I occasionally forget that people still read my A2 review thread. LOL!)


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jim, you should been leading SF's marketing team with that review. After reading it recently, I had the itch to buy the A2 again. In retrospect, this is probably the one light I regret selling.



js said:


> LOL! Hey guys, you can call the A2 old tech (relatively), because in a way, it's definitely true: an incan lamp with nicha 5 mm LED's. Not cutting edge illumination sources.
> 
> However . . . the Willie Hunt LVR3L and the A2/L2/L1 LOTC and the build quality/components of the A2 aren't old tech, even relatively. Still pretty amazing even by the standards of todays newest LED lights. This is why the exact same tail cap is used for the L1 Cree, for example.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to agree that the A2 fills a specific niche, especially for aviators. Let your mission choose your light! It also fills a truly specific need for me where I can get low level non-white/non-attention grabbing light to sneak around with, but can get full power throw with just a press for tactical usage in a relatively thin form factor.

I am unaware of any other light that fills this need and I have dozens of SF's as well as Fenix, Gladius, and various other lights that caught my flashaholic eye. I plan on buying both the Invictus and Optimus ASAP when available, although they may be too big for my use as well. The P3D is just stunning when it comes to output, versatility, and value but it still doesn't fill my intended use. 

I guess it just comes down to not buying something because it works for someone else, make your own decisions for your own reasons. On the flip side, I think people get too excited about something for their own reasons then try and convince others that it is the "best" as well when it may not be for them...

OR...

Just buy one of everything!

Dennis.


----------



## js (Jun 7, 2008)

Dennis,

McGizmo's LunaSol lights fill the same niche as the A2, for me. But I have a white LED A2 (although I do have a spare red LED ring for it. hehe). But the LS lights have the same low level flood with high level throw in a simple and instantaneous 2-level interface. The LunaSol 20 knocked the SF A2 out of the role as my EDC light. The A2 was my EDC for years and I didn't imagine that would change. But it has . . . and I'm rather happy about it! Although, I still occasionally EDC my A2 if I need the incan for certain situations.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2008)

js,

McGizmos lights look pretty cool, as do a bunch of other more specialized stuff! However, for my use I gotta stick to (hopefully) super engineered and torture tested stuff, hence SF. Of course, my own theories for what I want/need is what's really limiting me here!

I would love a LED only solution, but I don't see one yet... I'll just have to wait and probably buy every light in-between as well! 

Dennis.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2008)

Daniel, you might now want to include The Great A2 Bulb Shimmer Debate in your list.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 9, 2008)

Added to "_Surefire A2 Technical and Modding Information_". Thanks.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 13, 2008)

*sigh* all this discussion of A2 made me reminisce the incan days. I traded my SF E1B Backup for an A2 w/ red LED. Silly me.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahhh yes, the A2. What a classic. Not many lights like it. Even in our day and age of higher lumen LEDs, the A2 still retains its uniqueness.

Nice index.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 15, 2008)

A2 outdoor beamshots compared with other lights

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138707


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 17, 2008)

IcantC said:


> A2 outdoor beamshots compared with other lights
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138707


Added. Thanks.


----------



## bansuri (Jun 12, 2009)

I have an A2 w/red LED ring that I would love to convert to full LED operation. The only info I've seen regarding this is a couple posts above where Dennis states that he'd like a full LED conversion. 
I went through SO many threads looking for any hint of an A2 LED conversion and didn't find anything. I kept my search query simple, maybe I didn't get specific enough. 

I love the light as-is, but an LED upgrade with multiple modes and improved runtimes would be nice. Any ideas?


----------



## dchao (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't think there is an LED drop-in for the A2. And I don't think it can be made.

LED drop-ins contain current regulation, and A2 already has voltage regulation by way of using Pulse Width Modulation (PWM). I just don't think the two will work together.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2009)

dchao said:


> I don't think there is an LED drop-in for the A2. And I don't think it can be made.
> 
> LED drop-ins contain current regulation, and A2 already has voltage regulation by way of using Pulse Width Modulation (PWM). I just don't think the two will work together.



And why is the world would anyone want to do it. You would have to give up that fantastic voltage regulated with PWM circuit, and using it with an LED would be redundant. What the A2 needs is a one cell body extension for longer runtime at same output. That would be awesome.

Bill


----------



## js (Jun 13, 2009)

bansuri said:


> I have an A2 w/red LED ring that I would love to convert to full LED operation. The only info I've seen regarding this is a couple posts above where Dennis states that he'd like a full LED conversion.
> I went through SO many threads looking for any hint of an A2 LED conversion and didn't find anything. I kept my search query simple, maybe I didn't get specific enough.
> 
> I love the light as-is, but an LED upgrade with multiple modes and improved runtimes would be nice. Any ideas?



bansuri,

You could probably trade your current A2 for one of the new LED-A2's, maybe with some cash thrown in on your part. If you have a four-square sides A2, this would be even more likely to happen.

But, as for doing it yerself, don't even think about it. It would be very involved and would cost you more in time and parts money than just out and out buying a new LED A2.

Sorry!


----------



## cland72 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Outdoors Magazine link in the OP doesn't work anymore. However after some searching I found the archived page:

http://outdoors.magazine.free.fr/spip.php?article176


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 1, 2011)

The link is now pointing to the archived page. Thank you.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good to see you back here, Daniel 

I think there are a few new A2 threads that have been started since you last edited post #1, most notably calipsoii's excellent Homemade Surefire A2 Aviator LED rings (2nd Run) *OPEN*.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi David :wave:, I have been reading the forums lately again. Once a flashaholic - always a flashaholic . 
I will try to search for the other A2 threads and keep the A2 index updated.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2018)

Buffing off a dusty jewel here.
I clicked on a link in a sig and up pops this diamond. 

Back in the summer 017 I bought my first A2 (with white LED). Why? I really don't know. 
I played around with it some and still not getting what all the fuss was about, so I set it aside. Then I found a four-flats with a green LED for the collector bug in me. I suppose because it was minty my instincts were to display it. Then I found another one like it in a 'used condition' and used it a bit. But the green beam didn't really seem like a general use so that one sat too. 
Then a beater with white LED's showed up in the WTS section for a great price. Nobody bit on it day after day. And boy am I glad they didn't. 

The E2 bug had bit me but it was a high only thing so the Aviator became a bedside table number. It takes some getting used to as my brain has gotten used to clickys (even though I prefer twisty's). Yet after handling my beat up A2 for a few weeks I see what all the fuss is about. 

Folks these days don't like this or that about the LED but me; man I love it.... blumens and all. I have no qualms with identifying colors and any artifacts go un-noticed. 

I suppose the geek in me likes the moving resistor tailcap and the regulation aspect. And then if need be I press the throttle all the way and get that bright-beyond-the-numbers high beam. Wow!! 

I found a cache of bulb modules back in the summer, but at $35ea, opted to go easy on the bulb. But then some bi-pins from Tad's Customs were acquired with an adapter. At $2ea if one blows, no biggy. I find myself using the beater A2 very often. 

So yeah here in 2017.... err uh 018 these things are outdated to the masses. That's fine n dandy for the A2 junky...

Thank you Daniel (and others) who've created or added to this absolutely awesome resource. 
Happy New Year.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 2, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> ... blumens ...
> Happy New Year.



Count me in for the blumen group! I still love the incans. There old and dependable like me! I used a red A2 to hike down from the ridge line in Pinnacles National Park at night. It was awesome!

Happy New Year!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hopefully, in 15 years or so, there will be thread compendiums like this (And one of my other favorites, the SF M6) on some of the currently produced lights. Soo much thought and time have been spent discussing their virtues and faults, and stories shared... :welcome:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2018)

Agreed!!

Trouble is, in this day and age a legacy light is like a Facebook post... relevant for a day, and replaced tomorrow by the latest gadget.


----------



## chainsolid (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 4, 2021)

thank you for the collection of links. i received my Sure A2 today. Of course, this model is no longer up to date, but it has charm and a great story, as you can see in the links.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks . Actually last week I started to go through the links, unfortunately some of them don't work anymore (but I am trying to at least find the archived version in archive.org), also a lot of threads are missing pictures. That's unfortunately the price we pay for free image hosting websites, at some point they stop the service and a lot of internet history is lost (that's why I prefer to attach the images directly in the post and not hotlink them). There are also some new threads and discussion that I need to add to the list.


----------



## Rat (Jan 5, 2021)

WOW! How come I missed this thread good info on one of my all-time favourite model Surefire lights. I have always liked the A2 and still to this day I have my EDC A2 very beaten up. 

latre


----------



## hamhanded (Oct 5, 2022)

Here's the archived version of Willie's LVR page: https://web.archive.org/web/20210406134624/https://legacy.cs.indiana.edu/~willie/lvr.html


----------

